# 2004 GTO.. wtb .373 gear but where????



## Mack04Goat (May 14, 2010)

I am looking for a .373 gear for my LS1 gto, but i have no idea where to start looking. Do any of you fellow GTO owners have any suggestions?. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I know I posted it up here a coulple times.. Try the search feature: gears; look for 3.73, 4.11's post.


----------

